# Updates on Dove Season



## ccrocker1313

*My son came thru Sabinal this weekend an said the fields are full of Milo & Sesame, I'll be there this weekend to check on the rest of our fields and will have Pic's & more Info to come . Season Opens Sept.1st and the 14th for South Zone ... *


----------



## jetbuilt

Nevermind, I had the dates wrong. See you at the river.


----------



## kweber

grain harvest has started...


----------



## Captain Marty

*What is the opening date for dove hunting south zone?*

One TPWD site indicates Sept 14th and another indicates Sept 22nd.

TPWD says south zone starts on Sep 22. This site says 2018-2019 hunting dates but they give 2017-2018 dates.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/regs/animals/dove

This TPWD site says south zone starts Sep 14th.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...general-regulations/2018_2019_hunting_seasons


----------



## kweber

second link is 2018...
that should be correct...


----------



## RedXCross

North Zone
Sep. 1 - Nov. 4, 2018 & Dec. 21, 2018 - Jan. 14, 2019
Central Zone
Sep. 1 - Nov. 4, 2018 & Dec. 21, 2018 - Jan. 14, 2019
South Zone
Regular season: Sep. 14 - Oct. 30, 2018; Dec. 14, 2018 - Jan. 21, 2019
Additional days for Special White-winged Dove season: Sep. 1, 2, 8, 9 (special regulations apply)


----------



## Garwood57

Yes, South Zone start on Sept. 14th. Great news!


----------



## ccrocker1313

*Our South Zone Opener is FULL, open dates are all after Sept. 4th the 14th South Zone Opener has less than 40 Spots open .. .. Call NOW Book Now !!!!! *


----------



## [email protected]

Chris - Did you mean to say your Central opener is full and only 40 spots left for South opener? You have me down for Central opener right? I'm working on a group for South opener. -EJ


----------



## ccrocker1313

*Yes ..
*


----------



## Zeitgeist

Can't wait! The Zeitgeist will be there the 1st through 4th. I made this video last year, hunting with Chris! Not sure why thumbnails no longer work on 2Cool, so click on the link, then click on the Youtube icon once the player opens up.


----------



## Cru

Cool video!


----------



## BobWhite

South Zone: *Special white wing Dates*
1st-2nd shooting hours are noon to dusk
8th-9th shooting hours are noon to dusk

September 14th is the full opener for the south zone.


----------

